# Display the Flag on Memorial Day



## johndoe (May 24, 2019)

Some people hang from a ladder in the cold, cold winter to put up Christmas decorations, but can't find the time to display the flag on Memorial Day. Our veterans deserve better.


----------



## Don M. (May 24, 2019)

I fly the flag year round....our troops serve 24/7.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 24, 2019)

Don M. said:


> I fly the flag year round....our troops serve 24/7.


Same here..Son and Grandson are vets..


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 24, 2019)

We always fly the flag and I just finished a quick little decoration for our table.


----------



## oldman (May 24, 2019)

We have a flagpole in the front of the house that flies the colors 8 months of the year. On special holidays, we decorate the front lawn with small flags. I also go to the cemetery on Memorial Day for the Honor Guard, prayer, playing of taps and displaying the colors. Every grave in the veteran’s section, receives a flag.


----------



## RadishRose (May 24, 2019)

My condo is small so my flag is also. 

Remember to either take the flag inside before dark, or illuminate it.


----------



## Trade (May 24, 2019)

I don't display the flag at all. Don't even have one. The American Flag has been co-opted and become a symbol of Jingoistic nationalism to too many people. I want no part of it.


----------



## Falcon (May 24, 2019)

Got a whole  box full  of  medals  earned  as  a  bomber  pilot.  I'M  always  proud  to
display  my flag  on  Memorial Day.


----------



## treeguy64 (May 24, 2019)

My flag flies year-round.  It's lit up, at night.


----------



## RadishRose (May 25, 2019)




----------



## C'est Moi (May 25, 2019)




----------



## terry123 (May 25, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


>


I have been so surprised at the number of people that do not know the difference!!


----------



## C'est Moi (May 25, 2019)

terry123 said:


> I have been so surprised at the number of people that do not know the difference!!


Me too, Terry.


----------



## Falcon (May 25, 2019)

It's  always   an  honor  to  fly this  flag.  Makes me  feel  good.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 25, 2019)

I proudly served under that flag and it's mt honor to fly it now.


----------



## Falcon (May 25, 2019)

Trade said:


> I don't display the flag at all. Don't even have one. The American Flag has been co-opted and become a symbol of Jingoistic nationalism to too many people. I want no part of it.



My  My;   Such  a  tirade  from such a little  man !


----------



## fmdog44 (May 26, 2019)

I still have trouble seeing our flag burned by protestors exercising their right to burn it. It is like burning down a children's hospital because you were once overcharged.


----------



## terry123 (May 26, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> I still have trouble seeing our flag burned by protestors exercising their right to burn it. It is like burning down a children's hospital because you were once overcharged.


I do too!!


----------



## Ruthanne (May 26, 2019)

Sorry, don't have a flag or anywhere to hang it.  I live in an apt. bldg.  The managers here fly one though so I feel it represents us all living here.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 26, 2019)

Similar to Ruthanne the apartment complex where I live has a flag on display year round.

Tonight is the annual watchfire in our city.  The watchfire is used to destroy damaged flags and carry on the tradition of having a fire to light the way home for soldiers that were separated from their units in battle.


----------



## JustBonee (May 27, 2019)

Sully paying tribute on Memorial Day


----------



## StarSong (May 27, 2019)

Memorial Day reminds me of the terrible waste of human life on all sides.  In my view, people who died in combat are not heroes but victims of inadequate or failed leadership.  (WWII may well be an exception.)      
Even the Revolutionary War was largely about the almighty dollar.  The founding fathers wanted freedom for themselves and fellow wealthy landowners, but deliberately, conveniently, and quite hypocritically denied the same to indigenous people, Africans and women.  They wanted freedom but refused to extend it.     

I recommend Howard Zinn's "A People's History of the United States" for an eye-opening perspective.  He discusses truths all Americans know deep down inside but have spent our entire lives denying because we were taught to do so.


----------



## Trade (May 28, 2019)

Falcon said:


> My  My;   Such  a  tirade  from such a little  man !



I expected you would respond like that Falcon. 

In fact I would have been disappointed if you hadn't.


----------



## johndoe (May 28, 2019)

Fly fly the flag, don't fly the flag. It's a free country, which takes us back to why we fly the flag.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 28, 2019)

Trade said:


> I expected you would respond like that Falcon.
> 
> In fact I would have been disappointed if you hadn't.


Count me as with Falcon. He is a real American like most of us.


----------



## Trade (May 28, 2019)

AZ Jim said:


> Count me as with Falcon. He is a real American like most of us.



Falcon caught a break. He got to be in a war where the Americans were the good guys. Plus they won. 

I wasn't so lucky. In Vietnam we were the bad guys. Plus we lost. 

So yeah, I'm a little cynical.


----------



## StarSong (May 28, 2019)

A "real American"?  I thought that one of the the points, or freedoms if you will, is that all US citizens are "real Americans" regardless of political affiliations and opinions.  

(Apologies to citizens of other Western Hemisphere countries for any confusion about the term "real American.")


----------



## Trade (May 29, 2019)

StarSong said:


> A "real American"?  I thought that one of the the points, or freedoms if you will, is that all US citizens are "real Americans" regardless of political affiliations and opinions.
> 
> (Apologies to citizens of other Western Hemisphere countries for any confusion about the term "real American.")


" 

"Real American" also pronounced "Real 'Murican" is another one of those terms that has been hijacked to mean something of which I want no part of.


----------



## rgp (May 29, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> Sully paying tribute on Memorial Day




 Why does that say George 'W' Bush?....George 'H' Bush is the one that's dead. And Sully was his dog. 2004 ?? Someone's playing a sick joke.


----------



## rgp (May 29, 2019)

Trade said:


> I don't display the flag at all. Don't even have one. The American Flag has been co-opted and become a symbol of Jingoistic nationalism to too many people. I want no part of it.





  Well then......why don't you move? Then you could fly the flag of what ever nation you choose live in.


----------



## StarSong (May 29, 2019)

rgp said:


> Well then......why don't you move? Then you could fly the flag of what ever nation you choose live in.



Although you didn't specifically address me, I will respond to your question.  

Nationalism doesn't float everyone's boat.  Some of us are content to live in the country of our birth, appreciating the good but not turning a blind eye to our nation's many flaws and inequalities.  We're not required to "love it or leave it" as many suggested back in the 1960s.

Am I happy to be an American?  Yeah, I'm pretty much OK with it.  Would I have been happier to have been born in Canada, the UK, Australia, NZ, Sweden, Finland or a handful of other countries?  Probably so.  But this is where I was born, where my family is, and what I'm used to, so here is where I am.  When I was a kid I was proud to be an American.  Now I am often embarrassed by our shenanigans.

I'd be highly unlikely to fly the flag of ANY country partly because the act seems so redundant.


----------



## rgp (May 29, 2019)

StarSong said:


> Although you didn't specifically address me, I will respond to your question.
> 
> Nationalism doesn't float everyone's boat.  Some of us are content to live in the country of our birth, appreciating the good but not turning a blind eye to our nation's many flaws and inequalities.  We're not required to "love it or leave it" as many suggested back in the 1960s.



 Well since I didn't address you at all........I'll ask.

 So your're perfectly happy to reap all the good for yourself , from a nation you feel is filled with flaws & inequalities ?..........sounds like about what I'd expect.


----------



## StarSong (May 29, 2019)

I have contributed to this nation throughout my lifetime as a productive citizen who pays taxes, donates to environmental and other charities, volunteers, votes, and does what I can to improve those flaws and inequalities.


----------



## Shalimar (May 29, 2019)

Sad to see some of the mean spirited comments on this thread. Patriotism means different things to different people. What is wrong with that? In a democracy such freedom is prized, isn’t it?


----------



## AZ Jim (May 29, 2019)

Shalimar said:


> Sad to see some of the mean spirited comments on this thread. Patriotism means different things to different people. What is wrong with that? In a democracy such freedom is prized, isn’t it?


I would add that it is perfectly ok to pass by a thread rather than cloud it up with negativity.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 29, 2019)

rgp said:


> Why does that say George 'W' Bush?....George 'H' Bush is the one that's dead. And Sully was his dog. 2004 ?? Someone's playing a sick joke.


Because that is the information about that memorial; it was installed under "W" in 2004.    I don't know why they posed Sully there, but he's cute anyway.


----------



## rgp (May 29, 2019)

StarSong said:


> I have contributed to this nation throughout my lifetime as a productive citizen who pays taxes, donates to environmental and other charities, volunteers, votes, and does what I can to improve those flaws and inequalities.




   And that means exactly what.....? As per the above, you are a working contributing part of this nation, yet you are not proud of this nation? And are quick to point out it's flaws?....maybe you are the the flaw?


----------



## rgp (May 29, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> Because that is the information about that memorial; it was installed under "W" in 2004.    I don't know why they posed Sully there, but he's cute anyway.




 I think it was the posing of Sully, that threw me off. It looks more like a memorial to "W".....But I see my mistake now.


----------



## Shalimar (May 29, 2019)

AZ Jim said:


> I would add that it is perfectly ok to pass by a thread rather than cloud it up with negativity.


Jim, I totally agree with you, part of the reason I posted as I did. Have a nice day.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 29, 2019)

It's sad that a simple act of respect for the people that fought and died for our country creates controversy.


----------



## Keesha (May 29, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> Sully paying tribute on Memorial Day


Beautiful. :heart:Note: I can’t read what it says. I’m just assuming he’s doing what his master wants him to do and I love dogs. Lol


----------

